
Hedge funds braced for second stock market plunge - lfrmgnd
https://www.ft.com/content/e1e1c3ef-1849-46bc-a472-2af8c0aabe5b
======
samizdis
> Paul Singer’s Elliott Management, which has $40bn in assets, wrote in its
> most recent letter to investors that since the impact of the economic
> downturn is greater than that of the 2008 financial crisis, “our gut tells
> us that a 50 per cent or deeper decline from the February top might be the
> ultimate path of global stock markets”.

